# ISOM's are a pain in the ass......



## sgoselin

It occurred to me tonite that the pursuit of great Havanas is fun, but god what a pain. For years (over 30) I smoked mainly Dominican, Honduran, Nic etc. On a Saturday morning I could go to my local shop with a newspaper and a coffee, pick my cigar of the day and it was almost always perfect. My longtime favorites were alway Punch Chateau L, Excalibur No.1, and the Partagas #10. Later on I added Fuentes. I always knew exactly what they would taste like, the construction was always perfect and a bad smoke was a very rare occurrence. I knew what I liked and it was a warm secure feeling. Several years ago I got a computer and then the internet. My days of ordering the occasional box of Havanas from a very expensive shop in Montreal expanded. The world opened up. I became a Havanophile. Sometimes I look at this and shake my head. Lets see: I now spend at least a car payment on my hobby, the product is inconsistent at best, I never know what to expect. Is it too young? Is it before 95? Is the particular brand good in the country that I ordered it from? (ya know (insert country) has the best (insert brand). Does it have a little age? I mean the Bolivar used to be a strong cigar, but now its mellow, except that a lot of folks think it's not, but my grandfather told me that back when they were good, before the embargo, they were really cigars, but I had one the other day that was 52 years old imported from Cyprus and it tasted like dirt, but man it was mellow and spicy, ya know that old Havana flavor. And so I send money (or credit cards) to foriegn countries to fellows who send cryptic emails in broken English and pray that the only reason it has been 2 weeks with no arrival is that it took a long time to go through 5 countries. But hey, I'm just a regular guy who enjoys a good smoke and this is perfectly normal behaviour. Oh yeah, LOL!! I also spend my evenings tapping on a keyboard, looking at a little screen conversing with all the other regular guys who are even more normal then me. Having said all of this man I do love it. Well gotta go now. Have to place a few orders and check to make sure that my 187 humidors haven't dropped a percentage. 

I am what I am.


----------



## jsl

ROTFLMAO!!!!

sg,

Now that's entertainment!!! Your story has inspired me. I think I'll just go and buy Havana!

Cheers!

jsl

BTW I just ordered a cabinet of 50 Bolivar Corona Extra. I hope they're good! LOL


----------



## Guest

LMAO.

Normal, normal, who is normal? What is normal? Normal is relative. Just because you are paranoid doesn't mean they aren't out to get you.

At least you get the Havanas. Me I live Havana vicariously through this web site! I am turning into a Habana Voyeur!


----------



## rjs

sgoselin,

Well said. You've also given me a few more thing to worry about that I hadn't thought of. Thanks a lot. LOL

... rjs


----------



## DUFFER

You are right on about the inconsistency but the pursuit of them could be much worse. I am always careful to get a few loose sticks before purchasing a box and will never buy a box from the same year if a single has let me down. The R&J Churchill was one of bigger dissapointments for a hyped ISOM. You are dead-on with the Bolivar comment. I was lucky enough to get a few PC in Canada a few years back from the older blend and they were the strongest cigars I have ever smoked. People talk about how strong ISOMs are but an OpusX from a good batch is what stregth is all about. When you get a good batch all the headaches that went into the pursuit fade away for a short time.


----------



## Guest

My ass feels the same pain... paying top dollar for cubans just to find that it too tightly rolled or plugged! Or if the burn is bad and the taste is harsh, I berate myself for not having the patience to let it rest in the humidor for a while. So when I sometimes have enough I go back to Davidoffs and AVO XOs. They seldom disappoint (except the strength and taste department)
alberto


----------



## rjs

For the benefit and entertainment of new LLG's, (isom smokers or not) I am brining sgoselin's post back up. (I hope you don't mind sg) Read, laugh, and enjoy!

... rjs


----------



## rmr

Ass pain, Ass pain. I'll tell you guys about ass pain. How about $760 CAD or about $490 USD for a box of Monte #2. Now that's ass pain. Has your ass ever felt that kind of pain? didn't think so. So until your guy's asses feel that kind of pain, don't tell me about your ass pain problems. Oh by the way, the #2 are great.

RMR


----------



## jsl

LMAO!!!


----------



## Brandon

LMPAO! (P=Painless)


----------



## jsl

[font size="1" color="#FF0000"]LAST EDITED ON May-03-01 AT 05:32 PM (CDT)[/font][p]I thought I'd bring this one back for all of the new members. It is one of my favorites!


----------



## mcgoospot

You canadians never cease to amaze my, with no illegality in bringing in Cubans and with the great, cheap internet sites from spain and panama, why dou pay that kind of money?? mcgoospot


----------



## dvickery

mcgoospot...60% pefore you can pick em up at the post office.so you buy a 100us$...about 150c$...60%tax on the canadian value is about 100c$...thats about 250c$...plus s/h charges and a box of smokes is just about triple the internet us$ price that i would pay .i have ordered smokes off the internet but i get bolivar coronas jrs for about 250c$ in a shop in edmonton.another way to look at it is ... i can take the wife to cuba once a year and get a suntan and smokes...for less than buying them in canada.love my country just the same tho.
derrek


----------



## funkymunky

Sad but true. :-(


----------



## mcgoospot

I have places in Spain that ship to a buddy of mine in Niagara Falls, Canada. They ship sealed boxes with the shipping marked "documents". I have odered many times from them and they are perfect. I just drive across the border and pick them up. Prices are 1/3 what they are in Canada. For sites contact me at [email protected]


----------



## LuckiLeo

Dudes you must be mad, i can get them over here for about half that (maybe a bit more) but, what you guys pay in canada is a rip off. If anybody wants me to buy something for them, drop me a message.


----------



## Guest

Its because of this type of thing I dont bother with ISOM's. dont get me wrong.. I have be gifted plenty and they are treasured.. but more often then not, I find myself wishing I had sparked up a good La Aurora Preferido #2 instead! 

Cigars are fer Smokin!
http://www.mdcigars.com

http://members.home.net/mikesdiscount/myvette1.jpg


----------



## Lamar

No truer words have been spoken my friend.


----------



## sgoselin

Thought it might be fun to revive this old post. LMAO!


----------



## Lamar

*Hall of Fame Post*

That post in my opinon deserves a spot in the LLG Hall of Fame. An all time classic!


----------



## robmcd

:c reposter! (speaking of waiting two weeks and wondering where your sh*t is...  )


----------



## Ryan

man.... before my CS time, thats for revisting!

Ryan


----------



## tbateman

Still true and probably worse that ever given 2 more years of sliding down the slope


----------



## dayplanner

Know the feeling well guys, I just waited 39 days for a package from the rock. I have to admit that it was worth the wait tho.:w


----------



## kllrwlf

Wow... just when I'm starting on ISOMs... I read Sgoselin's story... I'm a little sadden for some odd reason... then again, I'm just finishing up my flu... good night. :s


----------



## poker

edisonbird, I been waiting since October 29th! LOL! no letter, no package, nada!


----------



## dayplanner

Sounds like someone is enjoying your stogies, and I was about to have a fit over 39 days. The trouble with the ladies of the rock is that when you email them with a problem they never answer. However they are usually pretty reliable. Good luck with your wait poker, but something tells me you shouldn't hold your breath.


----------



## ESP

poker said:


> *edisonbird, I been waiting since October 29th! LOL! no letter, no package, nada! *


poker, I am also waiting for a box from them since August of last year! although I have received several other boxes from them since then,, but you never know, they may just show up one day! (remember the 109's?)


----------



## OnePyroTec

ESP, tell me about the 109's, I have not fired one up yet. They any good yet?

OPT


----------



## robmcd

whining helps... my package arrived today.  thanks to the usps...

neither snow nor rain nor heat nor gloom of night stays these couriers 
from the swift completion of their appointed rounds.

on the 109s, at least 2 people have said the 2nd half was harsh-
i'm letting mine sleep for a long long time. :s


----------



## Guest

Just got two boxes of '98 Punch Churchills and their wrappers are much lighter(blond?) in color than earlier ones. Had to call Oedipus 1 to be reassured they were OK. Smoked one before supper---they are .

Dan


----------



## Lusi

I have a few boxes of 98 Punches in different vitolas and the wrappers are all pretty light, and all the smokes are terrific. IMO, wrapper color is somewhat overrated--what's more important is the wrapper's texture and sheen and the oils that develop over time. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Guest

:
I feel your pain?! I am just starting down that road, and i can allready see myself spending many hours converting currency and reading e-mails in broken english. it's heaven and hell all rolled into one!


----------



## Skyler1534

*Anecdote*

When I was younger, I had a hobbie that I thought was great. I played a game called Magic: The Gathering. It was a card collecting game where the cards served to make you more or less powerful (depending on how much money you spent) against your opponent. 
Every time I would get some money, I would buy a pack. Every time I had a birthday or Christmas, I would ask my parents to get me a few packs or a box. The fun of it all was the search for the great card and having it and holding it in your hand. This is why cigars can be called a hobby. You always want that great cigar to smoke and to say you have smoked. The question is and economic one (sorry, but I'm primarily an economist): Is the price you pay worth the enjoyment you get out of it.
To this day, I have gotten a lot of enjoyment out of those cards (when I was younger), but now all I have to show for it are cardboard cards with pretty pictures on them. Those cards that cost $3.50 for a pack of 15 (sometimes more), I now can't get rid of for a dollar.
This is, in essence, the reason I do not buy ISOMs (that, and I have a checkered past and would like to stay well within the law). Maybe when my business takes off (I say when because I'm ****y and have a lot of confidence), I will spend $20 a cigar for a cuban version of a dominican brand I could have gotten for $5. As for now, I can't afford that expensive of a hobby.
My point is this: It is not true in all cases, but in the vast majority, that a cigar grown in cuba is not much better than it's non-cuban counterpart (certainly not in proportion to what it paid), so what you are paying for is the ability to say you're smoking a Cuban! Is it really worth the price you pay?

Just some food for thought,
Skyler

P.S.- If anyone wants some cards with pretty pictures, I've got a buttload of them!


----------



## dayplanner

Skyler, I will smoke a 4 dollar SLR PC over a 12 dollar Ashton Vsg any time and any place. I don't know where you have been checking prices, but in most cases a good isom is not as expensive as a premium Dominican. IMHO there is a great difference in taste and in value. jmho:w


----------



## Lusi

Skyler-- Rick is dead-on right. Depending on where (and what--no Cohibas or Trinidads or specially rolled sticks) you buy, ISOMs tend to be cheaper than their DR counterparts, and the difference in flavor and body is enormous. It's true that ISOMs tend to be less consistent in draw and construction, but when it comes to flavor and complexity, I spell Fidel!
Brit


----------



## Brandon

For me, smoking Havanas is cheaper than smoking domestics. I now average 4.25 to 6.00 bucks per cigar. When I was smoking domestics, I would mostly smoke 8-15 dollar cigars. Now, I'm able to afford 2-3 times as many cigars. Sooooo, I do not see why people think that you need to be a millionaire to smoke good cigars. Although I agree that not all Havanas are better than domestics, there are only a small handful of domestic cigars that will satisfy me these days.

Also, the Dominican, Honduran, or Nicaraguan version of any Cuban brand CANNOT be compared to the 'real' thing. They may be similar in name, but that is as far as it goes. That would be like saying that the same species of wine grapes from a vineyard in France will produce the same quality grape if it were grown in Georgia. The same goes for coffee as well. 

Many folks say that we smoke primarily Havanas just for the image or to be a snob, but this is not the case at all. Everyone likes different things, and they should be able to smoke what they prefer without judgement. Some folks might never have the taste for Havanas. There are many folks whom I can give a Cuban Punch from the 80's and a Fuente curly head; and they would say both are excellent cigars.

I was at some little herf last night. Some guy that works at a BIG web-based company in PA said that the Cohiba Extra Vigoroso blows away any Cuban Cohiba. I just looked at him and rolled my eyes. I was tempted to argue with him, but decided to bite my tongue. After all, this guy has only smoked a handful of different types of Havanas, and he's the friggin expert on all tobacco in the world. :r

Just like edisonbird said... I will take a 4-5 dollar hand rolled, Cuban petit corona over an Opus X, Padron Anni, Dominican Davidoff, etc. any day. :w


----------



## Lusi

Brandon--You are SO right, but I'm beginning to believe we should just keep our bleeping mouths shut and let the uninitiated be happy with what they have. After all, a California jug Chablis is just as good as a Long-Depaquit Chablis from Burgundy--they have the same name after all! Brit


----------



## TAK

Got a lot to say but I'll keep my bleeping mouth shut.:r 

TAK


----------



## TAK

Hell I cant keep quite, I love the smokes I have and any new one I purchase.. In fact the journey is getting better.

u TAK :c


----------



## DiverBob

edisonbird said:


> *Skyler, I will smoke a 4 dollar SLR PC over a 12 dollar Ashton Vsg any time and any place. I don't know where you have been checking prices, but in most cases a good isom is not as expensive as a premium Dominican. IMHO there is a great difference in taste and in value. jmho:w *


Harumph!


----------



## Skyler1534

I stand corrected on the fact that ISOMs are not worth the money since I have found that they can be purchased cheaply if you shop around right. I do; however, stick by the fact that just being Cuban doesn't mean it's better. I'd take a bunch of different non-Cuban smokes over Cubans anyday. Maybe I just need to integrate the 2. It's a shame I can't get Cubans at retailer price, though, like I can non-ISOMs.


----------



## dayplanner

Hey scuba man what the heck does harumph mean.:w 

I like Cubans. Harumph


----------



## DiverBob

edisonbird said:


> *Hey scuba man what the heck does harumph mean.:w
> 
> I like Cubans. Harumph *


Oops - spelled it wrong 

I always though that it meant roughly "I second that". According to Webster, I was a little off...

_Main Entry: har·rumph 
Function: intransitive verb
Etymology: imitative
Date: 1942
1 : to clear the throat in a pompous way
2 : to comment disapprovingly _

I stand corrected.


----------



## dayplanner

Thank you beri much.:w :w :w


----------



## TAK

Rick is that really your parrot??? We have a green one and a grey one. Never thought I would enjoy birds but they have fast become my buds!  

TAK


----------



## dayplanner

Yes, that's my parrot, his name is edison, he is a Panama Amazon. I bought him when he was still an egg, he has never seen a cage and he is ten years old this year. I think my wife would have a nervous breakdown if anything ever happened to him. lol:w


----------



## DiverBob

edisonbird said:


> *Yes, that's my parrot, his name is edison...*


Ahhh! Now I get it!! :r


----------



## dayplanner

Duh, I wanted to name him Larry, but my wife didn't go for Larrybird.


----------



## drc

I've always thought "Harrumph" was the sound of approval and/or agreement made by a Club Stogie Lowland Gorilla. Yes? No? Huh?


----------



## tbateman

drc said:


> *I've always thought "Harrumph" was the sound of approval and/or agreement made by a Club Stogie Lowland Gorilla. Yes? No? Huh? *


Yep it is


----------



## Pablo

I agree.

harumph!


----------



## RetroSpek

Larry is a great name damnit

Lawrence


----------



## BigVito

edisonbird said:


> *Yes, that's my parrot, his name is edison, he is a Panama Amazon. I bought him when he was still an egg, he has never seen a cage and he is ten years old this year. I think my wife would have a nervous breakdown if anything ever happened to him. lol:w *


never seen a cage


----------



## dayplanner

Edison has never been in a cage of any kind, I keep his wings trimed so he cannot fly up, just down. He lives in a large Mantazilla wood perch, kind of like his own condo, it is quite large, with many branches and he is very happy.


----------



## BigVito

that makes sense. and here I was picturing ?pictureing? Edison flying everywhere lol


----------



## TAK

Sam is the same way, Lives atop the grey parrots cage. Sqwaks loudly if you try to cage him. Wings also clipped but he is adventurous. Funny to hear him walk along the wood floors. Loves shell peanuts and sunflower seeds. The grey is an ill-tempered cuss so he stays in the cage.

TAK 

PS Cubans are still a pain in the ass!!!!


----------



## BigVito

Well as far as cubans yeah ass pain!
do any of you parrot owners bird owners have other pets?


----------



## TAK

No other pets.

TAK :al


----------



## dayplanner

The only other pet I have is my wife. :u


----------



## radar

Yeah, but it hurts so good!


----------



## cawa

Wow that's pretty cool you had him since he was an egg, never had a bird as a pet before, seems like fun, good thing you have him trained not to be in a cage, probably more fun that way. Didn't mean to thread jack, I just found that interesting


----------



## RASSmatazz

edisonbird...I assume he goes potty where ever he chooses?


----------



## dayplanner

I keep his wings clipped, he only goes on his perch, which has a large catch all under it. His perch is actually a manzanilla tree, so he has a lot of room to roam.


----------



## RASSmatazz

I see. I've always wanted one but never could get the wife to agree. Someday when I empty the nest of the kids and her, I'll get one.


----------



## sherpa

*birds*

i took a baby blue jay out of a cats mouth and he lived with us for 3 years if you ever have the chance to meet a little blue demon this was one . it hated my mother for some reason and would fly down and attact her feet. it would eat butter off of the table his night time pearch was on a silk lamp shade and he would relieve him self on it in the morning, ate meal worms that i raised for him , what a mess.he would steal any shiny thing and hide it above the window trim . if a cat would come up to the screen door he would get down and just cuss hell out of it. i think it always thought it was as big and tough as any thing that walked sure do miss that bird but would not want to have to clean up after another one. it was never caged always had the run of the house and never clipped its wings. sorry to ramble but this just got me rembering old QUIRK hope to meet him in the next world.


----------



## cocoa

LOL, just read this thread for the first time. So true so true.


----------



## AF MAN

mcgoospot said:


> I have places in Spain that ship to a buddy of mine in Niagara Falls, Canada. They ship sealed boxes with the shipping marked "documents". I have odered many times from them and they are perfect. I just drive across the border and pick them up. Prices are 1/3 what they are in Canada. For sites contact me at [email protected]


Damn You,Damn You I Say!  Just kiddin...You lucky @%#@$r :fu


----------



## Herfzilla

The first post in this thread CRACKED me up. So true!


----------



## Wetterhorn

One of the funniest, yet so very true, tales on the board!!!!! :r



sgoselin said:


> It occurred to me tonite that the pursuit of great Havanas is fun, but god what a pain. For years (over 30) I smoked mainly Dominican, Honduran, Nic etc. On a Saturday morning I could go to my local shop with a newspaper and a coffee, pick my cigar of the day and it was almost always perfect. My longtime favorites were alway Punch Chateau L, Excalibur No.1, and the Partagas #10. Later on I added Fuentes. I always knew exactly what they would taste like, the construction was always perfect and a bad smoke was a very rare occurrence. I knew what I liked and it was a warm secure feeling. Several years ago I got a computer and then the internet. My days of ordering the occasional box of Havanas from a very expensive shop in Montreal expanded. The world opened up. I became a Havanophile. Sometimes I look at this and shake my head. Lets see: I now spend at least a car payment on my hobby, the product is inconsistent at best, I never know what to expect. Is it too young? Is it before 95? Is the particular brand good in the country that I ordered it from? (ya know (insert country) has the best (insert brand). Does it have a little age? I mean the Bolivar used to be a strong cigar, but now its mellow, except that a lot of folks think it's not, but my grandfather told me that back when they were good, before the embargo, they were really cigars, but I had one the other day that was 52 years old imported from Cyprus and it tasted like dirt, but man it was mellow and spicy, ya know that old Havana flavor. And so I send money (or credit cards) to foriegn countries to fellows who send cryptic emails in broken English and pray that the only reason it has been 2 weeks with no arrival is that it took a long time to go through 5 countries. But hey, I'm just a regular guy who enjoys a good smoke and this is perfectly normal behaviour. Oh yeah, LOL!! I also spend my evenings tapping on a keyboard, looking at a little screen conversing with all the other regular guys who are even more normal then me. Having said all of this man I do love it. Well gotta go now. Have to place a few orders and check to make sure that my 187 humidors haven't dropped a percentage.
> 
> I am what I am.


----------



## The Prince

sgoselin said:


> ISOM's are a pain in the ass......


But It hurts so good.


----------



## RPB67

It a good type of pain.

No Pain no Gain. 

Nice Post


----------



## pyrotech

Me, I lay the blame for my addication squarely at the feet of your US tax system. When I was at home the only cigars I could afford where :BS , then visit your nice country, have an excellent meal, and somebody suggests cigars. 

Out comes dominican RyJ's $6 for a tubed Churchill, that was the start of my downfall. Now if only you had charged $15 I'd have passed. But no, $6 including sales tax. Picked up a box later, $40 for ten. 

Now I'm stuck back in my own country using all possible means to obtain these sticks, and with our tax system, its just as cheap to "import ISOMs as premium NC's, " and easier. 

Damn you and your Tax system.


----------



## FpDoc77

I wish I could say I have tried a cuban. So until I do Im will my favorites.


----------



## Neuromancer

Bump for all the newbies who want to learn about the dark side...


----------



## olotti

That initial post is so funny and so very true. I'm going through the exact same thing right now. I could grab an RP Edge or Sungrown, AF Sungrown Cuban Beli., or a JdN Antono and know that I will get a good one every single time but instead I'm torn between that and the adventure that may be the next habano I can get my hands on. I think because some Habanos can be the pinnacle of cigars when "On" that we put up with all the inconsistency's to have that next great experience.


----------



## Andyman

This was posted Jan of 2001.. I am glad a lot has changed in qualaty since then. I think at that time, Habanos was comming out of a very rough couple of years.


----------



## Ivory Tower

I hope those Cubans are good... I getting 4 boxes. It is a slippery slope. By the way who ever came up with the "slippery slope" metaphor.


----------



## TypeO-

"Slippery Slope" hell! I slid to the bottom and broke my ankle. Now I can't climb back up.

I got my first box about a month ago. Nine boxes later, I'm trying to figure out what to spend my tax refund on.


----------



## Neuromancer

TypeO- said:


> "Slippery Slope" hell! I slid to the bottom and broke my ankle. Now I can't climb back up.
> 
> I got my first box about a month ago. Nine boxes later, I'm trying to figure out what to spend my tax refund on.


What's to figure? I would think the answer would be obvious...


----------



## jaxf250

I'm on the way down..... the slope is just too tempting for us BOTL... first box arrived yesterday... I can so relate to this post!


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one

First post is absolutely hilarious. 

Can one beleive I STARTED out on the slippery slope? Over a year ago someone gifted me a whole box of Cohiba Esplendidos. I had asked for a few and they brought back a whole box (go figure). I had never smoked a cigar before and thought what the heck am I supposed to do with a whole box? Anyhooooo..... I proceeded to give them away at a rate of two per friend. One day I decided I should light one up. With the internet at my finger tips I came rapidly to the cigar smokers FAQ. I was facinated. Entranced I went to my local B&M to get the 'proper' matches and to ask more questions and what not. After talking his ear off and telling him my intentions I'll never forget his response..... "Whoa, you're setting your bar pretty high starting with that." In any event that night, there I sat with a corona (yuck NOT a good drink to go with this cigar), in my basement bathroom, with a book, exhaust fan blaring. I rolled it lightly in my fingers. I squeezed it gently. I lit up. I puffed. I puffed. I puffed, and nearly fell out of my seat. It was creamy, I mean borderline chocolatey. WTF? It was one of those life defining moments. I though "Holy flircking schmit". I just gave away 10 of these? How fast could I :hn 

Needless to say, the book never got opened, and I began to get all philosophical and crap, all by my lonesome, pondering life, liberty, the pursuit of happiness. 

Bought my first humidor the very next day. And have been searching for 'a way' ever since. I've smoked maybe 3 since then, the rest sit in 'the box' and I'm TERRIFIED to smoke them. Cause one day they will be all gone and I just don't know if I could handle that.... And I'm one of THOSE guys with THAT kind of luck. The moment I tried to do anything SOMEONE would be knocking on MY door and I'd be on the evening news as the poster boy.

The B&M was spot on right. I started by setting the bar too high. Ever since then I have smoked some good sticks that really gave me mucho enjoyment. but it is different. I look forward to any good stick, but I almost salivate thinking about my lovely esplendidos.

I started on the slippery slope... And can't get off.


----------



## stormin

stogie_kanobie_one said:


> First post is absolutely hilarious.
> 
> Can one beleive I STARTED out on the slippery slope?
> 
> Ya. I started on the slippery slope myself. Here's my take on Cuban's vs
> NC's
> almost always.....
> NC's have awesome presentation. Beautiful boxes, beautiful cigar and beautiful bands. Construction is great. Quality is great. Pre-light smell is great. Good draw. Consistency is the word. Cubans are the opposite. Boxes are boring and average. Presentation is average. Construction and quality are spotty @ best. You never know what you are going to get.
> 
> And then you light them. Some NC's suck, some are OK, some are good. Cuban's taste amazing..........
> 
> I love to look @ the NC's, love to touch them, love to smell them. The cuban's, I love to smoke!


----------



## zamco17

Funny shiot


----------



## mike32312

Man I can so relate. I only have a few cubans. Maybe 30 various one left. But man every time I go to my humidor to select a NC, my hands always stop over my precious ones. I've tried to limit myself to just 1 precious a day now. Usually at night. Hopefully one day I to can be like my more advance BOTL and purchase boxes of these desirable beauties. I have found that the Torano 1959 though not a cuban is close to bring me the smoking pleasure as my precious one. Damn I need to do a box split fast. :r


----------



## Big D

TAK said:


> Hell I cant keep quite, I love the smokes I have and any new one I purchase.. In fact the journey is getting better.
> 
> u TAK :c


*THREADJACK*
Did you get your user name from "The Regulators"
*THREADJACK OFF*


----------



## Big D

*Re: birds*



sherpa said:


> i took a baby blue jay out of a cats mouth and he lived with us for 3 years if you ever have the chance to meet a little blue demon this was one . it hated my mother for some reason and would fly down and attact her feet. it would eat butter off of the table his night time pearch was on a silk lamp shade and he would relieve him self on it in the morning, ate meal worms that i raised for him , what a mess.he would steal any shiny thing and hide it above the window trim . if a cat would come up to the screen door he would get down and just cuss hell out of it. i think it always thought it was as big and tough as any thing that walked sure do miss that bird but would not want to have to clean up after another one. it was never caged always had the run of the house and never clipped its wings. sorry to ramble but this just got me rembering old QUIRK hope to meet him in the next world.


That is a good story!! Cool!
:r


----------



## luckybandit

9:30 on a saturday here at work thanks for the amusing article. i think i've caught the bug too. My first shared cigars were garcia vega with my dad now i spend more than his mortgage was on boxes of isoms that criss cross the globe!

luckybandit


----------



## RockyP

i feel the same way. i might be new to the forum but when i was in the bahamas last month the cubans were crappy. i would of rather smoked graycliffs all week then a bad cuban


----------



## PUFFNMO

Cubans are certainly a gamble. In the late 70's I smoked Davidoff Punch Havanas. Then stopped smoking for years. When I started again abt 2 yrs ago I wanted to duplicate the Davidoff experience. Or even the bootleg Monte's I used to get under the counter in NYC in the 70's. I would patch up the bug holes so they would be smokeable, and man were they good tasting.

Well, I smoked some Monte's and others in Mexico last year, they were bland.
A friend gave some R&J's, Monte 2's. They're nice, but simply do not have that great earthy, sunny flavor that I remember. Quite frankly Right now I prefer NC's. Possibly the soil over there is depleted, but for me the magic is not there.

Don't mean to be a party pooper, but I feel let down when I smoke one the way they are now.:hn


----------



## beamish

rmr has a good point....


----------



## lenguamor

...if you're Monica Lewinsky.


----------



## TheDirector

It's only a VICE if won't share it with your friends... 

I love Club Stogie.


----------



## traveldude

ROFL :r It's ok bro... Just stick to the non-cubans and let me get rid of all those nasty cuban cigars... One-Stick-At-A-Time :w :r :r


----------



## Bear

I suppose one option would be to move North of the border... But then again, the Dominicans you love some much are so over taxed it wouldn't be worth it!


----------



## n3uka

If ISOM's are a pain in the ass, you might be smoking them from the wrong hole .

So cool to see these old posts. :tu


----------



## pnoon

n3uka said:


> If ISOM's are a pain in the ass, you might be smoking them from the wrong hole .


Burns a bit, does it?


----------



## Cubatobaco

n3uka said:


> If ISOM's are a pain in the ass, you might be smoking them from the wrong hole .
> 
> So cool to see these old posts. :tu


:r:r

Like Peter said, thats got to sting a little...:ss


----------



## Papichulo

Cubatobaco said:


> :r:r
> 
> Like Peter said, thats got to sting a little...:ss


I feel that pain... Yikes!!


----------



## BeersOnTheBoat

Maybe I haven't been smoking long, haven't smoked enough Habanos (embargo and all), or I'm just an unsophisticated Oaf. But, when I consider how much they cost compared to how much you can spend on a great ERDM or LGC its hard to say its that much different, or 10 times better. The only places I get habanos are when I'm either in Canada, Mexico or Germany (major points of frequernt annual travel). Canada taxes the crap out of them, its impossible to find anything but counterfits in Mexico, and I just don't spend a whole lot of time in Germany to enjoy them all that much. In that I travel abroad about 10 to 12 times a year and the last thing I need it to get caught with even one Habano that gets my name on THE LIST and I get searched every time I return to the US.

And....nothing pisses me off more than spending $10 to $12 for a Habano petite corona and have it plugged, rancid or other form of imperfection. Its at those times, when have the opportunity and the gar lets me down, I ask myself "is this really better than a LGC Churchill, or ERDM robusto, or even a nice punch Elite?" Don't misunderstand the flavor, aroma feel are truly unique. Nothing even comes close the THAT taste and smell. But....is it 10 times better? To me, that's a hard one. But, I'm a cheap SOB who's mission in life is to find the best smoke for the least amount of Money. I would be wrong........


----------



## K Baz

BeersOnTheBoat said:


> I would be wrong........


This thread may things a wee bit clear for me.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=19244&highlight=goliath

As you can see there are smokers on each side of the fence. taste is relative and subjective - smoke what you like.


----------



## chibnkr

BeersOnTheBoat: Fair enough. All are entitled to their opinion. However, please keep in mind that, but for the rare/vintage stuff, almost all of the Habanos I smoke are less expensive than many of the domestically available stuff (especially Opus, PAN, and the like).


----------



## Sean9689

chibnkr said:


> BeersOnTheBoat: Fair enough. All are entitled to their opinion. However, please keep in mind that, but for the rare/vintage stuff, almost all of the Habanos I smoke are less expensive than many of the domestically available stuff (especially Opus, PAN, and the like).


:tpd:


----------



## Twill413

chibnkr said:


> However, please keep in mind that, but for the rare/vintage stuff, almost all of the Habanos I smoke are less expensive than many of the domestically available stuff (especially Opus, PAN, and the like).


:tpd:

Except what's the price per stick when you average the vintage, ELs, REs, and "regular" Habanos? I would guess just about a wash with uberpremium NCs. So we are then back to the question, which would you RATHER smoke?


----------



## Andyman

you probibly right.. With the embargo thingy it is best to stay away from those Habanos.. You for sure don't want to end up on the "list"



BeersOnTheBoat said:


> Maybe I haven't been smoking long, haven't smoked enough Habanos (embargo and all), or I'm just an unsophisticated Oaf. But, when I consider how much they cost compared to how much you can spend on a great ERDM or LGC its hard to say its that much different, or 10 times better. The only places I get habanos are when I'm either in Canada, Mexico or Germany (major points of frequernt annual travel). Canada taxes the crap out of them, its impossible to find anything but counterfits in Mexico, and I just don't spend a whole lot of time in Germany to enjoy them all that much. In that I travel abroad about 10 to 12 times a year and the last thing I need it to get caught with even one Habano that gets my name on THE LIST and I get searched every time I return to the US.
> 
> And....nothing pisses me off more than spending $10 to $12 for a Habano petite corona and have it plugged, rancid or other form of imperfection. Its at those times, when have the opportunity and the gar lets me down, I ask myself "is this really better than a LGC Churchill, or ERDM robusto, or even a nice punch Elite?" Don't misunderstand the flavor, aroma feel are truly unique. Nothing even comes close the THAT taste and smell. But....is it 10 times better? To me, that's a hard one. But, I'm a cheap SOB who's mission in life is to find the best smoke for the least amount of Money. I would be wrong........


----------



## BeersOnTheBoat

chibnkr said:


> BeersOnTheBoat: Fair enough. All are entitled to their opinion. However, please keep in mind that, but for the rare/vintage stuff, almost all of the Habanos I smoke are less expensive than many of the domestically available stuff (especially Opus, PAN, and the like).


Absolutely correct Sir. I have not partaken in super premium either Habano or otherwise. I am admittedly cheap. When I do have the chance to "legally" have a habano I look for something on the lower price range (I just can't bring myself to spend $25, $30 or $50 on one stick, no matter how wonderful it probably is). I was in Toronto two days ago and got a couple lower end Partagas. Loved it, but I suppose its hard to say that a $10 - $15 stick from DR, HON or NIC would not be much better than the ISOM of the same price. Apples and oranges, really. I suppose its the taboo nature and mistique of the Habano that makes is so appealing. Forbidden fruit. Heck, that's really the only reason I spend even that much. But, there is THAT unmistakable taste that is truly unique.

If they were available in the US without all the Canadian taxes or Mexican counterfits and I didn't have to worry about "The List" it would/will be different.

Someday, man......someday


----------



## chibnkr

BeersOnTheBoat said:


> I just can't bring myself to spend $25, $30 or $50 on one stick, no matter how wonderful it probably is


You know, I used to say this very same thing...then I slid waaaaaaaaay down the slope. Soon enough, I was buying and smoking $50, $100, $200, even $300+ cigars... Are they worth it? Maybe. Probably. Yeah, I guess that they must be to me otherwise I wouldn't buy them. Funny how things change!


----------



## BeersOnTheBoat

chibnkr said:


> You know, I used to say this very same thing...then I slid waaaaaaaaay down the slope. Soon enough, I was buying and smoking $50, $100, $200, even $300+ cigars... Are they worth it? Maybe. Probably. Yeah, I guess that they must be to me otherwise I wouldn't buy them. Funny how things change!


....and we wonder why we make more money now than any other time in our lives but still have not money.....


----------



## j6ppc

Most Cubans (vintage Dunhill or Davi notwithstanding) are in fact cheaper and better tasting than premium NCs IMHO. Just my .02


----------



## Seanohue

j6ppc said:


> Most Cubans (vintage Dunhill or Davi notwithstanding) are in fact cheaper and better tasting than premium NCs IMHO. Just my .02


:tpd: the only non-cubans I really like are Pepins and prem Fuentes and for the same prices, and sometimes cheaper, I can get cubans that are worlds better. Just makes sense to me to spend the money on the cubans. As for vintages, well, luckily I started early, so I will have them in 10+ years, seeing as I can't afford the age/rarity premium while still in college.


----------



## [email protected]

I don't trust those websites. My fater-in-law is sent to london england a couple of times a year for work and he brings me back a couple of sticks. Inconsistancy is the word of the day. Some are incredible others not worth flushing. I have noticed that they seem "green". like they were pushed out the door too soon to turn a profit. The dominican republic is producing far supirior product. including the Anejo I am enjoying right now!!!! no matter where the cigar somes from they should "never rush the hands of time". corny i know but the#1 rule to liveby in our line of enjoyment


----------



## icehog3

[email protected] said:


> The dominican republic is producing far supirior product.


You're entitled to your opinion.


----------



## dayplanner

[email protected] said:


> . The dominican republic is producing far supirior product.


Based on a handfull of samples you get at random from england? How do you even know what you smoked was even authentic? If the DR was making such a superior product they'd stopped claiming that all their cigars tasted cubanesque, and come from cuban seed etc etc

Quality control standards in Cuba have gone up significantly over the last few years. They are easily on par with any cigar made in the DR or any other country for that matter. Making assumptions


----------



## bonggoy

[email protected] said:


> The dominican republic is producing far supirior product.


Is it possible that you just prefer Dominican cigars? Cuba went through a rough patch between 1999 to 2000 but they've been producing exemplary cigars ever since.


----------



## chibnkr

You're right. That's it. I'm out. All done with Habanos.


----------



## K Baz

chibnkr said:


> You're right. That's it. I'm out. All done with Habanos.


PM me maybe I can take your stock from you and you can go by some better NCs.

I have to warn you though, I am hip to cubans not being as good as everyone once though (I read it in this thread) so I will have to give you $ 0.45 on the dollar for your current stock. :tu


----------



## sgoselin

Just a little bump. I wrote this in 2001 and like to see it come up every now and them LOL!


----------



## Scott W.

Holy crap, what a post revival. I'll be in Burlington on Wednesday night bro.


----------



## gasdocok

well worth the necro. Thanks SG.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:drum:


----------



## dav0

Lots has changed since this thread started back in 01'. I guess I took my leap of faith to ISOMs around 05' and didn't have anywhere near the same issues as Sgoselin listed in that original post. Other than freezing all my CCs, nothing really jumps out at me. Then again, for most of those years right up till I joined puff, I was a ROTT smoker. Did not know what I was missing till I got here.


----------



## Herf N Turf

Hopefully, I'll be around to see you top this again, somewhere around 2019 ound:


----------



## sgoselin

A lot has changed since I first posted this. At the time we were dealing with the bad years of 1999 and 2000. Also the boom was pretty much on and supplies were low. That old island south of miami was pumping out at record volumes and an awful lot of it was crap. It was easy to get taken by unsrupulous folks in distant foreign places. Ah, those were the days! LOL! Yeah, a lot has changed, but it still makes me smile when I read that old post. In truth some pain, but a whole lot of fun also.


----------



## Herf N Turf

No doubt! I would venture that about 40% of those cigars were at best "questionable" and probably 10% utterly unsmokeable. What I encountered was mostly construction problems; horrible burns and draws so tight it was like trying to suck a golf ball through a garden hose. Some were so tight that even the most svelte of draw tools would split them and some had hollow spots in them.

Best part of this is, you're back with us and posting. Stick around, brother!


----------



## dvickery

steve

when this was first posted...i think every member knew the other 55 members like a brother...how have you been?

miss those days
derrek


----------



## sgoselin

dvickery said:


> steve
> 
> when this was first posted...i think every member knew the other 55 members like a brother...how have you been?
> 
> miss those days
> derrek


Derrek, I have been great brother. Nice to see you around also.Steve


----------



## harley33

What a great read. Enjoyed a HU #2 throughout. Classic post- thank you for bringing it back alive.


----------

